

Trestup – new online social networking platform (based on people's interests) - trestup

Trestup is an online social platform that connects people who have similar interests, and who want to do stuff together. Have you ever wanted to do stuff, but had no one to take part? Or have you ever wanted to make more friends who share the same passion with you? Now you can. Join Trestup. Next, search for an activity, join it and do it, or you can create yours. Bringing social back to social networking. We truly connect people. Follow on Twitter @trestup. Join Trestup @ www.trestup.com
======
seventwentynine
U competing with FB or Meetup?

------
seventwentynine
Nice idea. Are you in SF?

~~~
trestup
Up north in Canada.

